# Pseudo Tapered Thera Tubes Chrony Tests



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

just want to share with you some chrony results...

i made some tests with tapered Thera tubes!

at first i have to say i am impressed from the speed, i stop shooting this tubes two year ago and switch to Bands because they are much more efficient and faster.

since i like the pseudo tapered chines tubes i think about to test the Thera tubes again!
and it looks that they are better for big ammo than i have thought.

here the chrony results :

*Thera tube green:* at 25°C
20mm steel 70 m/s (80 Joule !!)
16mm steel 87 m/s (60 Joule )

*Thera tube red* at 5°C
10mm steel 83mps
13mm steel 73mps
16mm steel 59mps

i really dont think bevor that i can shoot 80 Joule with Thera tube Green.

and the tubes looks very fresh after all this tests! I can see no signs of use looks like new









of course i shoot full butterfly and fast release!

i you want test this you need very strong thumb and indexfinger or use the Fistgrip! (i use the Fistgrip for this tests)

this was also the hardest test for my new Panther grip! I was surprised that there was no problem at all with a 4cm high fork and these heavy bands! I really like this new grip.

next is the blue tubes! but not this year, have tu build a new ss first! the green one are the bigest for the panther slots... (it´s more a design for chinese tubes...)

thats all for today








Tobse


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Man oh man, Tobias. That is impressive!


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> Man oh man, Tobias. That is impressive!


Thanks Henry! Bill hays and you have made me re-think about tubes shooting. thats one good thing on that internet stuff... sometimes you learn something new


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Several members are getting impressive results with tubes. M_J won the Summernationals last year shooting Dankung rubber, proving the accuracy is there. So far as I know Bill and I are the first to exceed 400 fps with tubes, and you are proving that the power is available, too. Good show!


----------



## timdix (Oct 1, 2010)

Tobias,I'm really impressed. In particular the 285fps you put out with 16mm steel....amazing,that's really sharp,massive in fact!!
I appreciate you doing these tests and demonstrating again the underrated capabilities of tubes. I'm sure with a little tuning and a European summer you would push well into even more stratospheric territory. 
I tested my 1745 tapers in a T-piece set up the other day now summer has arrived. I'm getting a steady 330-340fps with OO buck. Not quite Bill's 419fps but still punchy and with a long tube life. I'd like to see you try 1745's Tobias.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Those are indeed very impressive results. Do you have any idea what the draw weight would be? I doubt I would be able to handle it, but it would be fun to try them on a slingshot crossbow.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Looking good Tobias!
I saw Jack Koehler doing this and thought "hey there might be something to that".... and not really much to my surprise, Jack was on to something!
The pseudo tapering is exactly what's been missing in tube technology all these years. You can do a lot more with this idea than most people know.
Plus the change outs are a breeze... you can put a specialty set on for BIG or small ammo, changing out in a matter of seconds.

The one thing I do see that's not as big an advantage is with the increased speed... the tube life is not as long... in fact from my experience, about the same as flats shooting at the same speed/ammo.
Of course that's to be expected to some degree.


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

I also use pseudotapering on my ringshooter and while I do not own a chrony the speed and power were quite impressive, and that was with TT red and marbles!

I haven't had any issues with premature wear so far (at least none that were not attributable to my own early mistakes, like attaching pouches with sharp edged zip ties and not properly sanding the corners of my steel band fork). The tubes seem to last A LOT longer than my bands, of which I seem to have to replace at least one strand after each practice session .... it sucks .... on the upside I have been getting a lot better at cutting and changing bands, lol!


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> The tubes seem to last A LOT longer than my bands, of which I seem to have to replace at least one strand after each practice session .... it sucks .... on the upside I have been getting a lot better at cutting and changing bands, lol!


i have notice that the pseudo tapered TT last longer than the chinese tubes, it seem that TT are made for heavy duty use.
but they are not as fast as the chines tubes. my pseudo tapered TT last also longer than flatbands, the cinese tubes... i dont know, sometimes longer sometimes not


----------

